# Mantle Fuzz [Eurorack]



## Plate of Shrimp (Oct 24, 2020)

... is basically working, which is a huge deal as I am the Worst Solderer in the Known Universe.
Is noisy as all hell until I ground it properly.
It's like Jimmy Page is in the room with me. Except he's drunk or can't play guitar yet, or both.


----------



## Dan0h (Oct 24, 2020)

Let’s see some pics. ??


----------



## Plate of Shrimp (Oct 24, 2020)

Book 'em, Dan0h!
How embarrassing, it's not in a nice box like y'all make, or mounted in any way.
I test-played it with alligator clips and breadboards.
Have yet to build the Eurorack module faceplate etc for it...


----------



## Plate of Shrimp (Oct 31, 2020)

PXL_20201031_174232949.jpg
					






					drive.google.com
				




Test run of faceplate via 3D printing.  Load-bearing is going to be an issue but there are ways to reinforce the print.
This particular 4HP design won't work for the pot separation so a different 10HP is being printed.


----------



## Plate of Shrimp (Nov 1, 2020)

Revised 8 HP design.  Still need to punch pot alignment flange holes...


----------



## Dali (Nov 1, 2020)

Plate of Shrimp said:


> Revised 8 HP design.  Still need to punch pot alignment flange holes...


Do I understand you're doing some MEGA huge pedals-in-a rack thing?


----------



## Robert (Nov 2, 2020)

That's really cool!

I've thought about doing some Eurorack faceplates for a Salvation Mods type of configuration.   I'll be watching to see how this goes.


----------



## Plate of Shrimp (Nov 2, 2020)

Hel-_lo_, Dali!


> Do I understand you're doing some MEGA huge pedals-in-a rack thing?


Correct, but how mega it will be depends on when I run out of time...

Not all of the rack will be pedals.  At least one single-board computer will go in there (a Bela Pepper), perhaps a micro-mixer, and there have been ideas about putting an LCD scope in too.  And there are gazillions of analog synth modules available, limited only by the depth of your wallet.


----------



## Plate of Shrimp (Nov 2, 2020)

Oh, how could I forget the Terrarium?!  One of those too.


----------



## Plate of Shrimp (Nov 4, 2020)

My printer's LCD gave up the ghost.  It'll be some days before I can print the required faceplate.


----------



## Plate of Shrimp (Nov 27, 2020)

After prototyping delays and a compromise build using Nature's Popular Composite, a test print-and-fit using UV resin.


----------



## Plate of Shrimp (Nov 29, 2020)

Installed in rack.  12V to 9V step-down is handled by these little affordable cards you can find on Amazon.


----------



## Dreamlands (Nov 29, 2020)

Looks cool!


----------

